# estou ficando malhado



## chia08

Hola!!  Por favor necesito me digan qué quiere decir esto:

Stoy ficando malhado.

Obrigada,


----------



## Tomby

Suponho que a frase é "Estou ficando malhado".


> Malhado: _Bras. Gír._ Moldado (o corpo ou parte dele) em conseqüência de ginástica e exercícios intensos. © Dicionário Aurélio.


Entiendo que la persona que dice eso es porque se está moldeando su cuerpo, tipo atleta.
De forma vulgar en España decimos que se "está poniendo cachas".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## chia08

Muchas gracias......... obrigada


----------



## Mangato

Chia, sin más contexto es aventurado.  También podría significar, estoy quedando molido. Aunque me inclino por la opción TT.


----------



## Vanda

Gatão, como tenho 99% de certeza de que é uma frase brasileira, o significado dado pelo TT tá certo: a moda atualmente é ficar malhado.


----------



## chia08

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda

Vanda, yo también estoy pensando que voy a ficar malhado.  Obrigada,


----------



## galcosta

E gato malhado, existe?


----------



## Vanda

Existe, um gato com manchas, malhas. Também tem aquele cara que é um gato e é malhado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Como é gíria, e a Chia anda por estas terras, vou lhe responder com gíria:
 
Malhado = *Mamado* 
 
Abraços!


----------



## chia08

Giorgio, gracias.  Sin embargo, como entiendo muy, pero muy poco portugués, me he perdido con lo de gato malhado.  Si me podés explicar?


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Existe, um gato com manchas, malhas. Também tem aquele cara que é um gato e é malhado.


 
¡Nossa!. Deberia estar prohibido colocar esses caras malhados. Alguém vai pegar depressão.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

chia08 said:


> Giorgio, gracias. Sin embargo, como entiendo muy, pero muy poco portugués, me he perdido con lo de gato malhado. Si me podés explicar?


 
¡¡Jajaja!!, ¡como que Vanda te enredó con la jerga!  



Vanda said:


> Existe, um gato com manchas, malhas. Também tem aquele cara que é um gato e é malhado.


 
La palabra _malha_, cuando se refiere a un animal, se puede traducir como "mancha". Entonces un _gato malhado _es un "gato manchado" como el de la primera foto. Pero _gato_ también se le dice coloquialmente a alguien pícaro, como el chavo (_cara_) de la otra foto, que según Vanda es pícaro y está "mamado".  É isso Vanda?

Saludos.


----------



## JJoaquim

chia08 said:


> Giorgio, gracias. Sin embargo, como entiendo muy, pero muy poco portugués, me he perdido con lo de gato malhado. Si me podés explicar?


 
Gato(a) = muchacho(a) atractivo(a) 

La palabra gato(a) en Brasil puede significar un animal, pero es tambien usada como "slang" para se se hablar de una persona atractiva.


----------



## chia08

Obrigada!  Cada vez se aprende algo nuevo...

Boa noite


----------

